# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aquatic Photography Forum - v2.0



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

* with permission

Aquatic Photography Forum is designed to give aquatic/freelance photographers cutting edge tips, tricks, tools, and insights on how to improve their photography skills. If you need tips or specific help, please post your questions in one of our sections - Photography 101. If you want to share your portfolio, please take advantage of our Gallery. Do not forget to participate in our monthly Aquatic and Freelance Photography Contest.

Recently Aquatic Photography Forum was switched to VBulletin system to take advantage of top quality technical and graphical tools like: flexible post writing system, DHTML Menus, highly intuitive and advanced Search system, VB Chat and other.

If you are into aquatic or general photography, APF is the place to learn, share and teach. Please come and visit us !!!

http://aquatic-photography.com

Regards,
Jay Luto / Edward Greenberg 
APF Admins


----------

